# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور حصري :  اشهر المدن السياحية فى الصين

## حامد مندور

ظهرت فى الاونة الاخيرة العديد من الاتجاهات الاقتصادية مثل التجارة الالكترونية السعودية و التى اتاحت المزيد من التنقلات الى الصين مما جعل الاقبال على السياحة بالصين ايضا تشهد ازدهارا و انتعاشا فى الاونة الاخيرة. لذلك اذا كان لديك 8 ايام للراحة والاستجمام فستجد فى هذا المقال والمقال الذي يتبعه افضل 4 مدن يتم زيارتهم فى خلال اسبوع راحة واحد فقط لتستعيد نشاطتك و تشحن روحك مرة اخرى.    
 هونج كونج: يعتبر مطار هونج كونج من اشهر المطارات حول العالم و يجب ان يتم اعتبار مدينة هونج كونج فى نفس المكانة الاقتصادية و السياحية الاكثر زيارة كمدينة شنغهاى الكبيرة. فهى من المستحيل ان تكون اقل مكانة عن مدينة شنغهاى من حيث التاريخ و الحضارة و ايضا الازدهار الحضارى التى تشهدة فهم متساويان من حيث كل تلك المظاهر الحضارية و التاريخية. كما انها تتميز بالتلال و الحدائق الرائعة المنظر.    
غويلين تتميز مدينة غويلين ان لديها العديد من المناظر الرائعة الخلابة التى تعد من المناظر الأكثر شهرة في الصين حيث تجمع قمم الكارستية بجانب نهر لي الرائع التى تجعل من هذه المدينة الرائعه وجهة الى العديد من السياح، وايضا يجب عليك زيارة "لونج شينج" لرؤية مصاطب الارز و رؤية النساء القليات ذوات الشعر الطويل.

----------


## max_11

دمت بخير و دام تميزك و ابداعك 
تقبل ردي المتواضع وتحياتي

----------

